# Looking to mimic a scent of incense



## FifthCap (May 11, 2015)

the earthbound trading company has a scent that I really like called love. earthbound is a good distance from me so I don't get to make my way out there all that much. I would like to mimic the scent with fragrance oils so I can add them to various things such as pine cones to put in my antique booth to liven the experience of the booth. does anyone have any idea what fragrance oils I will need?


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

Nag Champa has a very incense-like smell to me. I have some "hippie" friends that go crazy for soap made with it and also tell me that's what they smell when they go into marijuana dispensaries, lol. Apparently those types of shops like to burn incense.


----------



## cmzaha (May 11, 2015)

For what you want I would use patchouli. You could mix some patch with some lavender, lemon, lime etc. Patch and rose is also a nice mix. Patchouli, Nag Champa and Dragon's Blood was used heavily in the 60's era.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 11, 2015)

Dragon's Blood is also an incense type smell.   I happen to like the smell though many don't


----------



## kchaystack (May 11, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Dragon's Blood is also an incense type smell.   I happen to like the smell though many don't



And it really depends on where the FO is from.

I bought a sample of Sopapaloza's Sangre de Draco and really loved it.

I got some of NG's Dragons Blood and it is much more floral and talcum powder than the muskier SP.


----------



## cmzaha (May 11, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> And it really depends on where the FO is from.
> 
> I bought a sample of Sopapaloza's Sangre de Draco and really loved it.
> 
> I got some of NG's Dragons Blood and it is much more floral and talcum powder than the muskier SP.


I hate NG's Dragon's Blood. I am kind of a DB connoisseur since it is one of my biggest sellers. Pure Fragrance Oils has the closest to mine, which I had made. 
Incense is not the fragrance but the combustible material used to make the incense, so it is hard to say what to use. I am not sure when it was first used, but I have read incense burners have been found that date back to 3000 BC. 
Do keep in mind that you really do not want to add much fragrance to your booth. Customers will smell your booth when they walk up, even if you do not, and they need to be able to smell the product they are looking for, not an additonal scent. I have an almond roaster next to me and it really interfers with my own booth scents. Customers come up and rave about the wonderful almond scent...


----------



## DeeAnna (May 11, 2015)

I was thinking just that, Carolyn. If a store itself has a distinct scent, I can't really enjoy the scents in the soaps, lotions, etc. I suppose a "store scent" would be okay for a clothing or gift shop, but it's quite another for a B&B shop. 

I'm thinking even Bath & Body Works type stores (when I went into them years ago) sometimes had whiffs of scent from their products as I passed by a display, but they don't seem to have an overall "store scent". Can't speak about Lush -- never been near one.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 11, 2015)

I think op is wanting to burn it in an antique booth, not a B&B booth


----------



## shunt2011 (May 11, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> I think op is wanting to burn it in an antique booth, not a B&B booth


 

I read it the same way.  Might be wrong though.


----------



## Cactuslily (May 11, 2015)

I'm not sure what the scent is you're referring to, but I was told Mikes fragrances and more will replicate if he has a sample. Good luck in your search!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 11, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I read it the same way. Might be wrong though.


 

I don't think OP wants to burn something in her antique both - I don't think most antique shops allow candles etc. I think she wants to dribble some FO on some pinecones and have them in a bowl or something in her booth.

OP, reviewers say that Brambleberry's Nag Champa smells just like the incense. I haven't smelled that particular incense but I do like the FO.


----------



## FifthCap (May 11, 2015)

it's a booth in an antique mall, no b&b stuff will be competing with it. 

And I'm not looking to burn incense, i don't think they would like that lol
I want to mimic the scent of one called 'love'

Dragons blood is a tough one for my nose. It's very,  uhh, different lol

I don't know if you would call it musky. 
It's not citrus or floral, but a very warm smell..


----------



## kchaystack (May 11, 2015)

FifthCap said:


> the earthbound trading company has a scent that I really like called *love.*



Color and bolding mine.

I looked at the site briefly.  But could not find anything describing this scent.  Alot of their other scents it gives the EO's they use in the mix - but not the % of each.

Can you provide a link to a description to the scent?


----------



## FifthCap (May 11, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Color and bolding mine.
> 
> I looked at the site briefly.  But could not find anything describing this scent.  Alot of their other scents it gives the EO's they use in the mix - but not the % of each.
> 
> Can you provide a link to a description to the scent?


Aw, I can't find one!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 11, 2015)

Oh, I really missed the boat on this one. I'm sorry, FifthCap, for not reading your post carefully -- my mistake.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 11, 2015)

I searched their site and couldn't find anything describing what the blend might be.  I even tried to google it.   Glad I read your post correctly.  I would just be sure whatever it is that it's not too overpowering.  Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

